# K-9 Nabs suspect first day on job! non GSD



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Police Dog Nabs Suspect On 1st Day On Job - News Story - WPXI Pittsburgh

K-9 units are truly invaluable! 



> *Police Dog Nabs Suspect On 1st Day On Job*
> 
> *Animal Donated Monday, Starts Work Tuesday*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That is so dang cool!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow how cool!


----------

